# Paul Lewis' Beethoven cycle..................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Tell us about it. Like, don't like.
etc.
up with the best or alot of hype.


----------



## Amfibius (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't get Paul Lewis, and I don't understand why this set is so highly rated either. To me he sounds like Alfred Brendel (another Beethoven pianist I don't get). No doubt he plays in a very polished manner but if you are looking for more drama, look elsewhere.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

He did the whole concerto cycle live at the 2010 Proms, it was fine. I'm not really a Beethoven aficionado so I can't say who's better or what, but I do generally prefer Rubinstein's numerous recordings.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Dry recording of the cycle that has been recorded complete too many times already.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

He hums and grunts and i am too poor to get another better complete set.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> He hums and grunts and i am too poor to get another better complete set.


Do you own a record player? I got this complete cycle for $2 at a second hand shop. No scratches.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you own a record player? I got this complete cycle for $2 at a second hand shop. No scratches.


What a steal! I am so jealous. The place I live in, there's barely even a place that sells classical records. The business is either dead or been relegated to rot away in a small section of the store.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

beethovenian said:


> What a steal! I am so jealous. The place I live in, there's barely even a place that sells classical records. The business is either dead or been relegated to rot away in a small section of the store.


Well, you've always got online shopping.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, you've always got online shopping.


 mail ordering - Vast variety,great prices,obscure labels, order from the comfort my my chair..etc. So convenient......

.... that I developed OCD and nearly broke my savings meant for my education.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> He did the whole concerto cycle live at the 2010 Proms, it was fine. I'm not really a Beethoven aficionado so I can't say who's better or what, but I do generally prefer Rubinstein's numerous recordings.


his recordings with Leinsdorf are best.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Amfibius said:


> I don't get Paul Lewis, and I don't understand why this set is so highly rated either. To me he sounds like Alfred Brendel (another Beethoven pianist I don't get). No doubt he plays in a very polished manner but if you are looking for more drama, look elsewhere.


Honestly, the polished playings of his work seem pretty distant from Chopin's period, to me. That much should be apparent from a little reading from those times. There's a reason Chopin's music was jokingly (or condescendingly) considered parlor music, and he even wrote some parlor music, too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Itullian said:


> his recordings with Leinsdorf are best.


will mention the 4th with Rubinstein/Mitropoulos (electrifying, but very vintage sound, unfortuantely) and Rubinstein/Beecham, examples of the early/middle, temperamental Rubinstein, so different from the later one.


----------



## nasoferm (Jan 1, 2012)

Itullian said:


> Tell us about it. Like, don't like.
> etc.
> up with the best or alot of hype.


I think that Op 27.1 and Op 28 stands out and is really good however in general I don't like the cycle at all. It's often way to bright and Lewis grunts, hums, huffs and puffs. Disturbing. Also he often plays without finess and feel.

But, as always with the LvB-sonatas, it's a matter of personal preferences. For me it's a pure pleasure to find new interpretations but also to rediscover recordings that I tend to forget I own. Yesterday I found Richters Prague-recordings that I haven't heard for quite some time and WOW! That gave me a couple of hours of joy.
And I just discovered Andras Schiff's cycle and after a few rounds with it, i REALLY enojoy it.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sets are not my bag, but if they were, I'd be bullish toward Lewis' LvB PCs, and bearish for the Piano Sonatas.


----------

